# Tell Me About The 7MM Express



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a friend who wants me to sell his Rem 700 in 7MM Express. He has the dies and several boxes of ammo and some brass. 

I'm not familiar with this caliber so I'm asking the 2-Cool gang to educate me.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

*280 Remington*

I believe they are the same thing. 30/06 necked down to .284.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

From my Sierra book.
Introduced in 1957 in Remington's 740 autoloader, the 280 has had a checkered career. Early versions of this cartridge have been around since the early 1920s. The 7mm-06, the 285 OKH, and the 7mm Mashburn are all examples of the same basic case that developed a loyal following in the United States. The remarkably similar 7x64mm Brenneke has been a popular chambering in Europe since shortly before the First World War. There are differing opinions about why the 280 hasn't received the full popularity it deserves. Competition from the already well-established 270 and the newer and more potent 7mm Remington Magnum have no doubt been factors. Another reason may be Remington's introduction of the cartridge in an autoloader and then the Model 760 pump-action. Intended to provide 270 Winchester performance, factory ammunition was downloaded for these actions. This also reduced the appeal of the round. The 280's potential is most apparent when it is loaded in a good bolt action. Remington saw this, and offered the cartridge first in the Model 721 bolt-action and the subsequent Model 700. In a public relations move, the cartridge was reintroduced as the 7mm-06 in 1979. Realizing the potential for confusion with the already established 7mm-06 wildcat, which has slightly different headspace dimensions, Remington re-reintroduced the round as the 7mm Remington Express just a few months later. This created even more chaos, as customers confused the 7mm Express and 7mm Magnum, sometimes with disastrous results. Confused? So was the gun-buying public. Remington changed the name back to its original 280 Remington a few years later. When judged on its own merits, the 280 is probably one of our better big-game cartridges. When loaded to equal pressures, it will match anything the 270 can do, and then some. With the wider range of bullet weights and styles available, it is an extremely versatile cartridge. With proper bullet selection, the 280 will handle any chore from off-season varminting through larger North American big game species.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Don't have a 7mm BUT on a box of 280's it says can be used in the 7mm express


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

*7mm Express - vs - 280 Remington*

These are the same caliber brought out by Remington. The 7mm Express never really caught on with the American shooters due to it being a mm caliber verses something like .284 Express.

They are both identical in terms of loaded cartridges and can be used interchangeably in rifles chambered for either 7mm Express or .280 Rem.

My Ruger 77 has both stamped on the barrel.


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

As others have said, 7mm Express Remington and .280 Remington are identical. Not just a 30-06 necked down tho. Shoulder is 1/10th farther forward to keep someone from accidentally putting one in a .270. My favorite caliber.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pick it up if thebprice is right. Hard to beat the bullet selection in 7mm/.284


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

It has a Leupold 3-10 VX III scope, a Fiberglass stock (looks like an older McMillan) and is glass bedded. Looks to be a early to mid 80's guns. He wants $550 for the package. 

I'm going to post it in the classifieds once I get the camo tape off of it. The bluing is still very deep.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

When I lived in Beeville there was a gunsmith there named Byron Dugat. He did some rifles chambered for 7mm Mashburn. I hung around his son a lot and he talked about the 7mm Express and of course the Mashburn rifles. His dad fire formed brass in his shop there in Beeville. Another friend of mine had an 8-06, kicked like a gray mule. He had a 35 Whelen also. Classics.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a .280 rem and I love it. If you reload its a dream.


----------



## rmorgan9718 (May 21, 2012)

*7MM Express/280 Remington*

They are identical. I have two, an old Rem. Model 721 and a 700 Mountain Rifle. Handloads with 160 gr bullets will handle everything up to the large bears. The old 721 still shoots handloads into a 5/8" group at 100 yds.

Enjoy 
Rick


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

At 550 it should go quick. I wish that I needed another mid caliber.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Same caliber. Remington s way of marketing. You'll love the caliber. 140 gr noslers are very accurate. My wife shoots a 280 ackley


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a great caliber. You can rechamber it to a 280 Ackley Improved and still shoot 280 remington. When you 280 AI you will have ballistic close to the 7mm Mag with recoil. Nosler ammo loads 280 AI.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

280 AI is one of my to get calibers just for the cool factor !


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If I remember the story correctly, Remington originally under loaded the .280 to handle better in semi-autos. It never really got the attention it deserved, and even when they tried to reintroduce it as the 7mm Express it did not do as well as it should have. I do not have one, but believe them to be a great caliber.


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

As always, regardless of caliber, bullet placement trumps whatever cartridge you prefer. But there's just something sort of majic about the field performance of moderate velocity, properly constructed 7MM bullets in the field. I've used the 7mm Express/.280 (and the 7x57 befor that) for more than 4 decades with zero complaints. It's not the best choice for elk, but on everything smaller it's hard to beat. The moderate recoil makes a better marksman of every modern day sportsman ( who seldom fires more than 20 rds. @ yr. inc. zeroing). But, best of all, is the look on the Dude's face when he asks 'whatcha shootin? 7 Express? whut's zat?' As if he's wondering if it's an anti-tank round.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well said ^


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I sold the gun to a very nice 2-Cooler. He was vey happy with the gun. Thanks for all of your insight. 

Randy


----------



## willyp007 (May 27, 2009)

*7mm*

Shot the rifle some this week shot well the clean up getting the camo tape off was a job but bluing looked new under it stock being redone now. Thank's Randy


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I got another one in on consignment today. This one is a BDL with the gloss stock and Leupold 3X9. The customer wants $550 for this one as well. The only issue is the stock has a couple of scuff marks on the comb, otherwise a really nice specimen.


----------



## rmorgan9718 (May 21, 2012)

*7mm express/280 remington*

RANDY,

I've been shooting 280 Rem for about 40 years, and reloading for it about 30+yrs. If your friend needs any ideas, help, components, ask him to contact me.

Do you have any PW 800 or 375 parts hid out somewhere? Ended up with some of each and looking to get them up and running.

Happy New Year
Rick


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry no PW parts.


----------

